# what is this thingey on my plant



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ive had this plant for 3 months, it was sold to me as an assorted potted plant. it was ablut 16" tall and had 8 leafs, now it is down to one leaf. but about two months ago it started growing this algae looking stuff out of its "pores". also i like this plant a lot, cause it just started sprouting a few weeks ago and has like 20+ sprouts which will all hopefully become large leafs.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the cool sprouts


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no one knows this, come on, i know that husky jim should know this. btw, are you from greece, i have a friend and he is so proud of his greek heritage and how he slaughters goats and all that greek stuff.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

illnino said:


> no one knows this, come on, i know that husky jim should know this. btw, are you from greece, i have a friend and he is so proud of his greek heritage and how he slaughters goats and all that greek stuff.


 lol i don't slaughter goats......









Sorry for the delay i was too busy with my work.
This kind of algae your sword have is one of the worst cause it is "hairy" type.
I suggest you to cut the leaf cause you don't want this to spread around, and plant the new sprouts separate from their 'mother'.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

haha, the mother is only one leaf now. its been there for a while. would it be ok if i seperate the mother and leave the mother on one side. also is there any special way to sepertae them. i looked at it and there is 2 groupes of babies. would it hurt them to just rip it off :rock: you dont slaughter goats


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I hope this will help....

Echinodorus Sprout Maintenance


----------

